# الاجهزه المساحيه الحديثه



## سعد احمد سالم (21 سبتمبر 2006)

كما هو معلوم فان الاجهزه المساحيه الحديثه تتسم بتطور وتقنيه عاليه سواء اتلك المستخدمه في قياس المناسيب والاستقامه او تلك المستخدمه بقياس الزوايا اوالاجهزه المستخدمه بقياس المسافاتوقد ظهرت في اسواقنا اجهزة قياس المسافات التي تعمل بالليزر ومنها الدستو المحمول يدويا وهذا الجهاز من المفروض يقيس مسافات تصل الى 300 متر بواسطة اشعة الليزر ومعه ناظور لتقريب المسافه الا انه يفترض موجود معه بليته عاكسه لكي يتم اسقاط شعاع الليزر عليها ولكن المتوفره في اسواقنا ليس معها هذه البليته ارجو من الاخوه المهندسين المدنيين وخاصه مهندسي المساحه الاطلاع على هذا الجهاز من خلال الرابط الآتي واسعافنا من خلال ملاحظاتهم القيمه ليتسنى لنا الافاده من هذه الاجهزه ومعرفة مواطن القوه والضعف فيها وكيفية تطويرها لتتلائم والعمل ضمن بيئتنا العربيه واليكم الرابط WWW.Disto.Com مع وافر تقديري واحترامي <br>


----------



## ميدوميزو2 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nagi88ye (27 سبتمبر 2006)

جزالك الله خير


----------



## محمود عبد العالي (27 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ سعد المحترم
ان هذا الجهاز يستعمل فقط في الاماكن المغلقه والداخليه ولايمكن استخدامه خارجا الا ليلا
والمسافه العليا لقياسه هي 250 متر ولا يحتاج الى عاكس فانه فقط يعمل عندما يسقط شعاعه على جسم صلب ويرتد ويعطي قرأته ويمكن ان تقيس الحجوم والمساحات اذا اردت ذلك وبقياسات متواليه مع كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المهندس ali (28 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد حمدان (28 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ الكريم 
لقد استخدمت هذا النوع من الاجهزه ووجدت انه صعب مشاهدة نقطة الليزر وخاصة في النهار. ولكن الجهاز له اهمية بالغه في قياس ارتفاع جسر عن الارض مثلا" اذا كنت واقف تحت جسر . او بعد زورق عن الساحل الذي تقف انت على جرفه . اي في الاماكن التي من الصعب الوصول اليها بواسطة السير . بالاضافه الى ذلك فان هذا النوع من الاحهزه محدد بمسافه معينه . مثلا" 150 متر او 300 متر لبعض الانواع وبعد هذه المسافه فأن الجهاز يعطي خطأ Error . وشكرا"


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (1 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا للاخ محمود عبدعلي والاخ احمد حمدان وحقيقة الجهاز من الصعوبه استخدامه في النهار وخصوصا من الساعه العاشره صباحا وحتى الخامسه عصرا في المناطق المفتوحه لصعوبة العثور على نقطة الليزر ومحدد عليه انه يقيس لغاية 300 متر مسافه ولكن لايمكن الحصول على قراءه اكثر من 150 متر في احسن احواله ولكن الايمكن تطويره للوصول الى القراءه المثبته عليه وهي 300 متر وشكرا مرة اخرى للجميع .


----------



## thunderbird-2006 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي العزيز هذا الجهاز ليس بجهاز ديستو هذا عبارة عن متر الكتروني لقياس المسافات القصيرة فقط الديستو ميتر الذي تتحدث عنه يقيس المسافة والزوايا معا
على ناأعتقد فأنه لايصلح سوي لقياس المسافات القصيرة بحد ادني من 150 ألى 200 متر فقط لاغير


----------



## محمود عبد العالي (1 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
هذا الجهاز اسمه دستو من شركة لايكا ولا يقيس الزوايا ابدا ويقيس المسافات القصيره فقط
اقصى حد هو 250 متر وفي المناطق الداخليه فقط ( indoor ) وهذا الكلام ليس من جيبي
وانما المانول التابع للجهاز يقول هذا الكلام


----------



## مى محمد عبداللطيف (1 أكتوبر 2006)

احتاج المساعدة عندي تقريرعن التيودليت


----------



## Fateel (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تنويه هام للعضو الكريم
يحظر وضع اعلانات تجارية بالمشاركات
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​


----------



## محمود عبد العالي (2 أكتوبر 2006)

نعم عزيزي مهندس حسين هذا هو جهاز الستو


----------



## Fateel (3 أكتوبر 2006)

هو جهاز أسمه HD 150 من انتاج شركة سبكترا برسشن التابعه لشركة ترمبل
و ليس الستو أو الدستو

و يمكنك التعرف عليه أكثر من خلال الرابط المرفق
و شكرا

http://www.trimble.com/hd150.shtml


----------



## roki10us (3 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يجزااااك خير ومااااقصرت........ وجعله الله في ميزاااان حسناتك،،،،،،،


----------



## solom012 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ali (7 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس تكنولوجي (7 أكتوبر 2006)

اسال الله ان يوفقك و يحقق مطلبك


----------



## ماستر سيرفاى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وأنتم بخير

تنويه هام للعضو الكريم
يحظر وضع اعلانات تجارية بالمشاركات
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​


----------



## صلاح عجم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله


----------



## اياد العبودي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا الجهازمن انتاج شركة لايكا المعروفة ويقيس المسافات وفرق الارتفاعات....


----------



## عبدة شيخون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو ان يشرحوا لى زملائى الافاضل كيفية استخدام ميزان الليزر وكيفية اخذ قراءات بة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hozan77 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

:67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67:


سعد احمد سالم قال:


> كما هو معلوم فان الاجهزه المساحيه الحديثه تتسم بتطور وتقنيه عاليه سواء اتلك المستخدمه في قياس المناسيب والاستقامه او تلك المستخدمه بقياس الزوايا اوالاجهزه المستخدمه بقياس المسافاتوقد ظهرت في اسواقنا اجهزة قياس المسافات التي تعمل بالليزر ومنها الدستو المحمول يدويا وهذا الجهاز من المفروض يقيس مسافات تصل الى 300 متر بواسطة اشعة الليزر ومعه ناظور لتقريب المسافه الا انه يفترض موجود معه بليته عاكسه لكي يتم اسقاط شعاع الليزر عليها ولكن المتوفره في اسواقنا ليس معها هذه البليته ارجو من الاخوه المهندسين المدنيين وخاصه مهندسي المساحه الاطلاع على هذا الجهاز من خلال الرابط الآتي واسعافنا من خلال ملاحظاتهم القيمه ليتسنى لنا الافاده من هذه الاجهزه ومعرفة مواطن القوه والضعف فيها وكيفية تطويرها لتتلائم والعمل ضمن بيئتنا العربيه واليكم الرابط www.disto.com مع وافر تقديري واحترامي <br>


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (29 نوفمبر 2008)

تبارك الله
مجهود رائع


----------



## خالد عز الدين (22 يناير 2009)

انا مراقب انشائى وارغب فى تعلم مهاره العمل على جهاز التوتل استشن حيث اننى اجيد العمل على الجهاز العادى


----------



## الفوقاني (29 مارس 2009)

عفوا .. انا لست مهندسا .. لكن اود ان اسأل عن جهاز يتحدث عنه بعض النجارين يقول انا اسلم عن الايفن .. هل فيه جهاز بهذاالاسم ؟

مشكورين سلفا على الاجابة


----------



## حاتم ابوالسعد (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وان شاء الله في مزيد من التقدم


----------



## mansour radi (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*التوتل استشن*

ارجاء ان كان في الامكان شرح كيقية عمل التوتل استشن وشكرا


----------



## م.بندر الضباره (28 يناير 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووور
البرنامج جيد جدا​
​


----------

